
Inside Microsoft’s surprise decision to work with Google on its Edge browser - dfabulich
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/6/18527550/microsoft-chromium-edge-google-history-collaboration
======
dfabulich
These interviews with MS executives are quite revealing. I was especially
shocked to see them on the record bad-mouthing UWP.

> _Edge is also built on Microsoft’s Universal Windows Platform (UWP), the
> company’s previous big push in Windows 8 and Windows 10 to get single
> universal apps that run across desktops, tablets, phones, Xbox consoles, and
> devices like the HoloLens. “Our third headwind was UWP. And it’s not that
> UWP is bad, but UWP is not a 35-year-old mature platform that a ridiculously
> huge amount of apps have been written to,” explains Belfiore. That meant
> things like multiple monitor support weren’t always solid for UWP, and the
> Edge team would have to wait for general UWP improvements. Microsoft had to
> get Edge back to a real desktop app, available across Windows 7, Mac, and
> Windows 10._

I agree with every word of that, but you could have imagined somebody saying,
"let's spend into this; port UWP to Win 7 and Mac and fix the bugs."

Instead, Win32 has defeated yet another desktop competitor, as it always does.

~~~
dman
If you work for a few large companies you start to notice the pattern of Win32
like code. It should be dead, but it cannot be dead and it will not be dead
until the company is dead. Network effects and political power of entrenched
players means that they can freeze out any new replacements because the new
replacements have to interface with the older entrenched solution.

